# Heated Oxygen Sensor Circuit



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a bad Oxygen Sensor heater circuit that is setting a MIL. An OEM replacement sensor my cost is about $120. Not soo cheap especially bc the sensor is still working, it's just the heater portion. 
So does anyone have experience tooling around with these sensors? I may just have to bite the bullet...


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

You have an 04 hpa r32 and you're bitching about $120.00? =) Bosch makes universal sensors but you'll have to figure out which one will work for your car and then hack off the factory harness plug and use their waterproof universal connector to install it.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

'dubber said:


> You have an 04 hpa r32 and you're bitching about $120.00? =) Bosch makes universal sensors but you'll have to figure out which one will work for your car and then hack off the factory harness plug and use their waterproof universal connector to install it.


 Yes I do have an HPA .:R, what are you implying? That I can't experiment with different solutions to a problem? I'm also am a VW Certified Expert Technician who enjoys taking things apart and seeing how they work or break. That knowledge helps me on a day to day basis to diagnose and/or troubleshoot. So I don't really see how my curiosity warrants your shallow jab.
Maybe that was just a standard response for Vortex users to reply when they see an HPA .:R. Idk. I'm new to the HPA turbo ownership, but I have been around for a while otherwise.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

so are you looking for a software fix? or a hardware fix to your current dead sensor?


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

My main focus was a hardware fix, because I want everything to work as designed. Not really interested in "tricking" the ECM if that's what your referring too.

The heating element is inside of the oxygen sensor closer to the bottom where the wires go in. Much like a hot wire element it gets super hot very quickly and then heats up the body of the sensor. Essentially getting you to closed loop quicker or cleaning up emissions, either way you look at it. 

I have a couple test sensors to open up, but none of them are heated sensors so far. So I am waiting to get one to practice on rather than my own. 

I should expect to find one of two things with the heated element. Either there will be a break in the wiring or the element will have burnt up or fouled. I will update on any progress once I have some.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

JamesO said:


> Yes I do have an HPA .:R, what are you implying? That I can't experiment with different solutions to a problem? I'm also am a VW Certified Expert Technician who enjoys taking things apart and seeing how they work or break. That knowledge helps me on a day to day basis to diagnose and/or troubleshoot. So I don't really see how my curiosity warrants your shallow jab.
> Maybe that was just a standard response for Vortex users to reply when they see an HPA .:R. Idk. I'm new to the HPA turbo ownership, but I have been around for a while otherwise.



I'm implying that you have to pay to play and since you have paid already due to the cost of r32s and hpa turbo kits, I guess that you misread the smiley face and didn't have a sense of humor that day and then ignored the possible solution that followed? 

I was joking around before giving you a possible alternative to buying the oem sensor. 

Those are your options. Buy OEM or possibly buy universal if there's one available that will work for your car.

You don't want to trick anything, you want the sensor to heat like it should or it will foul during cold start enrichment and eventually stop working because it will be clogged with carbon. The heater is simply a filament, sort of like a light bulb, and it's job is to keep the sensor clean.

Edit: A new sensor will help provided that you have tested for proper voltage at the sensor heater wires. Bad/no voltage and you have some wiring/ecu diagnosing to deal with.

Just trying to help, try to laugh a little.


----------



## ssgacc (Jul 29, 2005)

2 things.

First, I agree with your offense about the R32 and implied "cheapness". Maybe the reason you can afford it is because you do lot's of things yourself and aren't constantly pouring your money down a rathole on useless/unneeded BS? I also try not to waste anymore money than I need. What's wrong with wanting to find a better/cheaper solution? Or just the answer to "why"? That sh*t really pisses me off. I think there's alot of that on here. Sad.

I have Audi A4 that I run up tons of mileage on. Long story short is 4 O2 sensors @ over $600. for OE. Yeah. Find the cheapest of the type you need. 3 wire, 4 wire or 6. One time you need to make new ends. YES, it takes awhile. YES, the connections need to be good and heatshrunk. Yes you need to source/find the other ends. I chose the junkyard for the connectors, opened the pins and recrimped with a bit of silver solder, then reassembled at the end of my stock leads. Even saved and extended the factory heatsheilds on the OEM leads. Couple hours when the weather is nice is a good tradeoff for $400+. Also if I need a replacement sensor, they have it ANYWHERE. I've been using genuine Bosch and you can find a cheap one to suit your needs.


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

Lighten up and buy a Universal Bosch.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

Sure am getting a lot of personal advice rather than mechanical...everybody's a critic 

I scored two OEM sensors from parts for free.99! Word to the wise, always make friends with the parts guys. ;-)


----------

